# Bay report 12-27-15 (fatty trout)



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Matthew and i hit the upper bay looking for striper this morning with no luck. Once the sun came up we started to hit some docks looking to snatch out some slot reds but still no luck.:thumbdown:...Then the wind started to pick up and i finally hooked up on a slot red on the wind blown bank. Just after i landed my red i look over and see Matthew set the hook hard on something. After some serious head shakes and decent fight he lands this nice fat spec.:thumbup: Both fish ate the Slayer inc. SST XL.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

NICE speck!
How long was she?


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

That first picture looks like fishin friends forever. Very classy picture I would frame it. Great job!!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

That's a stud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

That is a ridiculously fat trout.

Nice catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern trout was HUNGRY! Good going as usual guys!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

super fat looks to be about a 22inch taco!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bigger than 22"

Great fish Matthew!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

She looks N. of 24", I know exactly where they caught these guys. I recognize the cloud formations in the background. Lol...

Actually, since I saw these 2 I do know where they were. One of my favorite spots.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful gator trout. :thumbsup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Fricken awesome report. Very fat trout indeed . :thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome fish guys. I noticed the loop knot on your jig head. I'm trying to learn, what is your thoughts?


----------



## Fishnadikt (Aug 1, 2015)

Trout's just about as big as the red! Very nice!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

What jighead are you guys using with the SST XL?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Doa long shank


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Loop knot*

The loop knot is very easy to tie. I use it on all jigs, topwater & twitch baits. Gives the lures better action. Very strong if tied right.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dont give up on the stripers during the day time... just a heads up ive caught one at 10am and 3pm... they will still eat even though you dont see them or hear them catching them only at low light is more of a misconception then a fact.


----------



## luvtofish (Dec 5, 2011)

For what it's worth... I recently changed to the loop knot for all jigs and top water, noticed much better action in the lure and increased the bite as well.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Riverfan said:


> Awesome fish guys. I noticed the loop knot on your jig head. I'm trying to learn, what is your thoughts?


 I prefer the non-slip mono knot, it's the same basic knot, but w/ the loop knot the tag end points towards you, can hang on grass, stuff in the water.
The non-slip mono knot, tag end faces the hook, it pulls thru water n stuff better.

Just an opinion.


----------



## luvtofish (Dec 5, 2011)

This is the knot I've been using, the tag doesn't get caught on grass, etc...


----------

